# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Tutoriels sur les voxels

## YohDono

Bonjour,

Je suis a la recherche d'un bon tuto pour dbuter dans le monde des voxels.
J'ai trouv ce site : ici

Mais je voudrais voir d'autres approches dans ce domaine...

Merci d'avance

----------


## PilloBuenaGente

Bonjour,
la technique des voxels peut tre ralise avec pas mal de langages, je te conseils plus le forum 2D - 3D - jeux.

Aussi sur un moteur de recherche tapes "source code voxel", tu as pas mal de codes libres ! Et des explications tel : http://www.codermind.com/articles/Vo...e-terrain.html

Je trouve nanmoins que cette technique est sous estime, l'industrie vido-ludique n'aurait elle pas trop investie dans les polygones pour se perfectionner dans les voxels ?!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYfBrNOi9VM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYfBrNOi9VM[/ame]
D'ailleur les deux peuvent faire trs bon mnage [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyybDmt_3_s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyybDmt_3_s[/ame]

Dsol de ne pas avoir vraiment rpondu  ta question.  ::oops:: 
En esprent ta qute fructueuse  ::ccool::

----------


## gbdivers

Je crois que le manque d'utilisation des voxels au profit des polygones est simplement historique : les algos pour les polygones sont beaucoup plus courants que ceux pour les voxels, les outils sont plus nombreux et mieux matriss, les dveloppeurs ont appris en termes de polygones. Mais au niveau des GPU (ct NVIDIA, je connais mal AMD), c'est de plus en plus orient calcul gnrique que calcul 3D, la cration d'un moteur de voxels acclr par le hardware n'est plus impossible. Je pense par exemple au moteur GigaVoxel, dvelopp par Cyril Crassin pendant sa thse (dispo en ligne,  lire) et qui bosse maintenant chez NVIDIA. Mais il utilise du code mixte CUDA/OpenGL, ce qui pose quelques problmes aux dveloppeurs 3D "classiques". Mais la tendance va dans le sens d'une fusion 3D/GPGPU (avec par exemple l'ajout des compute shaders dans OpenGL 4.3) et je crois perso qu'il y a un fort potentiel dans l'utilisation des Dynamic Parallelism dans CUDA 5.

----------


## Iradrille

> Mais au niveau des GPU (ct NVIDIA, je connais mal AMD), c'est de plus en plus orient calcul gnrique que calcul 3D, la cration d'un moteur de voxels acclr par le hardware n'est plus impossible.


Niveau GPGPU (sur CG grand public en tout cas), AMD a l'avantage : les GPU sont beaucoup moins brids. Mais l'orientation est la mme, de plus en plus vers le calcul gnrique.

Les voxels a  l'air bien sympa, mais c'est pas encore pour tout de suite, a demande une quantit de mmoire hallucinante, et il est toujours impossible ( ma connaissance) de faire autre chose qu'une scne fige, sans mouvements.

----------


## gbdivers

Question de point de vue pour NVIDIA/AMD (mais j'avoue sans problme ne pas utiliser de carte AMD, donc je connais moins) : les outils de dveloppements GPGPU sont clairement plus dvelopp chez NVIDIA avec CUDA et pour les performances, j'ai aucune confiance aux tests raliss (parce que l'architecture Kepler est trs diffrente de l'architecture Fermi, en particulier pour l'instruction scheduler, et donc les tests ne mesurent pas correctement les performances)

Pour GigaVoxel, c'est un hybride voxel/polygone, la partie voxel est utilise surtout pour les calculs d'illuminations globales en temps rel. Cela ncessitait ( l'poque de la cration) une bonne carte graphique, donc cela doit tourner sur un carte moyenne actuelle (et c'est  mettre en relation avec les autres techniques d'illuminations globales, qui sont de toute faon assez lourdes en gnrale). Et cela gre les animations et ne demande pas de capacits mmoires hallucinantes (tout dpend ce que l'on reprsente, mais il est conu  la base pour tre utilis dans de la 3D temps rel)

----------

